# مطلوب مھندس للعمل في الکویت



## Qureshpor

Is the following sentence جملة اسمیّة or جملة فعلیّة?

مطلوب مھندس للعمل في الکویت

An enginner is wanted for work in Kuwait


----------



## HotIcyDonut

جملة اسمية ذات خبر مقدّم


----------



## Qureshpor

HotIcyDonut said:


> جملة اسمية ذات خبر مقدّم


Thank you. I presume then مھندس is the mubtada2 and مطلوب is xabar?


----------



## HotIcyDonut

Yes.


----------



## Qureshpor

HotIcyDonut said:


> Yes.


Would it be fair to say then that in this جملة اسمیّة the مبتدأ namely مھندس is نکرة and the خبر namely مطلوب is also نکرة? This is against the usual rule where the مبتدأ is generally معرفة.

مطلوب مھندس للعمل في الکویت

An engineer is required/wanted to/for work in Kuwait.

What difference would there be in the meaning, if any, if the sentence was to be written as....?

 مھندس مطلوب للعمل في الکویت


----------



## elroy

Qureshpor said:


> Would it be fair to say then that in this جملة اسمیّة the مبتدأ namely مھندس is نکرة and the خبر namely مطلوب is also نکرة?


Yes.



Qureshpor said:


> This is against the usual rule where the مبتدأ is generally معرفة.


This is only the case when the مبتدأ is not post-positioned. 



Qureshpor said:


> مھندس مطلوب للعمل في الکویت


This is not a sentence.


----------



## Qureshpor

Qureshpor said:


> مھندس مطلوب للعمل في الکویت





elroy said:


> This is not a sentence.


Thank you for your response. Why is this not regarded as a sentence? Is this because the مبتدأ is نکرة and has not been delayed?


----------



## rarabara

Qureshpor said:


> مھندس مطلوب للعمل في الکویت


to my prediction; rather than being a ( concrete ) sentence, it may be assessed as a title of an issue or the subject.
something like this: "A Wanted Engineer For Work In Kuwait"
but there might be some incorrectness(es)in the title.
I understood or handled the sentence in this way:



Qureshpor said:


> مھندسٌ مطلوبٌ للعمل في الکویت


----------



## Qureshpor

rarabara said:


> "A Wanted Engineer For Work In Kuwait"


Thank you. Would the translation in English not be...?

An engineer is wanted to work in Kuwait.

or

An engineer is required for work in Kuwait.


----------



## rarabara

Qureshpor said:


> Thank you. Would the translation in English not be...?
> 
> An engineer is wanted to work in Kuwait.
> 
> or
> 
> An engineer is required for work in Kuwait.


I think no. Because both these sentences are in the form of active sentence. You may consider the differences between  these two occasions.

1. titles of articles appearing in the scientific journal's issues (sometimes some of them can also contain active sentences but it is rare).
2. active sentences: these may be either جملة إسميّة or جملة فعليّة


----------



## Qureshpor

Qureshpor said:


> مھندس مطلوب للعمل في الکویت


This is not a sentence.



Qureshpor said:


> Thank you for your response. Why is this not regarded as a sentence?


Can someone please make a comment as to why this is not considered to be a sentence.


----------



## rarabara

Qureshpor said:


> This is not a sentence.
> 
> 
> Can someone please make a comment as to why this is not considered to be a sentence.


yes ,I agreed that it was not a sentence. to make a better clearance I shall attempt to give these samples in English (Compare please):

1- This is a giant day.
2- Giant a day.
3. I hope a giant day.

That sentence is neither in the form of  1 nor 3. it more properly conforms with 2.

or we can give some longer type of sentences, for example:

1) the people who have tendecy to sugars.
2) People have a close tendency to sugars when they have diabetes mellitus.

here that sentence conforms with  the first one.

some even longer sentences are available in fact. But I think these may be sufficient. Above, the first sentence of second group is not an active sentence, It has a better conformity for titles while the following is an active sentence and we see it more commonly in contexts rather than in titles. Though , rarely some articles may have such titles (active sentence) at the top of content.

I hope this comment better explains the case.


----------



## Qureshpor

rarabara said:


> I hope this comment better explains the case.


I am afraid it doesn't. For me, English translation of the Arabic construction مطلوب مھندس للعمل في الکویت that I have posted in my opening post, namely "An engineer is required for work in Kuwait" is a perfectly good sentence in English.


----------



## elroy

I don’t think two indefinite nouns/adjectives can constitute a sentence in Arabic.


----------



## Qureshpor

elroy said:


> I don’t think two indefinite nouns/adjectives can constitute a sentence in Arabic.


Would you say the following would constitute as sentences?​*قَوْلٌ مَعْرُوفٌ وَمَغْفِرَةٌ خَيْرٌ مِنْ صَدَقَةٍ يَتْبَعُهَا أَذًى*​
*رجل أعمی مرۃً في الیلة المظلمة أخذ نوراً*

*رجل و اسد قويّ یتصارعان*


----------



## elroy

The second and third examples don’t count, because the predicate is not a noun/adjective.  The first one counts, yes.  I think comparatives may be an exception.


----------



## Qureshpor

elroy said:


> The second and third examples don’t count, because the predicate is not a noun/adjective.  The first one counts, yes.  I think comparatives may be an exception.


From your original objection, it appeared that the inclusion of indefinite nouns and adjectives in either the mubtada2a and xabar didn't constitute a sentence. It seems you feel this for the mubtada2a but for the xabar you would like noun/adjective phrase as well.

فیوم علینا و یوم لنا

إمرأۃ کان لھا دجاجة

نخلة خیر من تینة

عدل سنة خیر من عبادۃ ألف سنة

داع بلا عمل کقوس بلا وتر

It seems other friends agree that مھندس مطلوب للعمل في الکویت is a جملة اسمیة (a nominal sentence). I wonder if @analeeh considers this an Arabic sentence or not.


----------

